# Stubby Tail Help Please



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

While exploring this forum I’ve noticed a lot of wonderful advice & a very helpful community. I really could use some input.

My 5mo had the misfortune of having her tail docked way too short. She’s about 18” tall and has a grand total of 3” of bone for a tail. She stands pretty square and doesn’t appear to have any obvious problems. I know. I could have picked a different dog with a correct tail, but this little girl has such an adorable temperament that I couldn’t resist.

So now I have the problem…

I’ve been looking through here to try and figure out what clip to eventually put her in. I’ve been looking at the German and the Modern. I just don’t know what to do about her tail. So far I’ve been clipping about 1” of her tail and then clipping further into the body than normal. We’re still growing hair so the pom-pom isn’t much to speak of yet.

So what does everyone think? Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

do you have a picture so i could see, if the tail is very short it might look nice completely shaved or scissored into a sausage shape


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't have anything real current. These were taken the end of January. Obviously she's gotten a bit bigger since then. 

(Poor Guenna had to wear her snood most of the time to keep the puppy out of her ears & neck.)


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

if i was you i would just scissor it to look balanced to whatever trim you decide to do her in so if u put her in a german trim scissor it so it looks balanced


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.alpats.com/images\11-20-02roundpoodletail.jpg i found this so u could do that as wel would look like a rabbits tail


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I think you should try the last pic that was posted (bunny tail look). If you don't think it looks right then trim it even with the body length with out the base shaved. My boy Eli has a short dock and I either do the puff look or shave it the same length as the body. I guess there really isn't another option. 

I groomed a Poodle yesterday that litterally had no tail at all. Its was the sadest thing. If you rub your hand from her back to bum you can't even feel a bump.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

newpoodlemum said:


> http://www.alpats.com/images\11-20-02roundpoodletail.jpg i found this so u could do that as wel would look like a rabbits tail


that is about how our minis tails are - they were docked short also.


----------



## OllieOllieOxenfree (Jul 30, 2008)

Must be a common problem with minis? Mine has the same thing and I've been trying to grow it out to camouflage the shortness! At first everytime I told the groomer to leave the tail long, they'd cut it anyway. Finally they've started leaving it, so it's getting a little fuller. I was wondering if it'd be best to try to leave it long and fluffy like some of the standards I've seen, or do the pompom thing like the "bunny tail" picture.


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

I think I've solved the problem with Morgan's tail. What I've done is clip a smidge up the tail & then clip more onto the body. I also try & keep the hair on top of her tush a little shorter than I normally like. I'm leaving the hair on the tip of the tail grow into the puff. I haven't decided how big the puff will be yet, but so far it looks cute. It's a good size for her body. Her "fake" tail is coming in nicely now & the illusion helps a lot. I'll post some pics after I finish with her today.

A long time poodle person friend of mine said that to kind of mat the hair at the tip of the tail to actually make it longer. This is a great idea & all but my problem is that I have a thing about mats. I can't get my head around mats on ANY part of my kids for any reason. I won't have mats in my hair & my kids won't have mats in their hair either.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

God I hate it when ppl butcher tails arghhhhhhhh. 

I have had a couple in for grooming. I still just clip half off and let the end grow, its still able to be rounded.


----------

